# Probleme mit Step 7 Version 5.5 SP1



## manyman25 (20 September 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Vor kurzem habe ich auf meinen Rechner das Update von Step7 Version 5.5 auf Version 5.5 SP1 installiert. Seit dem habe ich beim starten von Windows immer eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Programm "pniopcac.exe" siehe Anhang. 
Diese exe wird aber erst mit dem Update installiert vorher gibt das Programm oder die exe nicht. Diese exe wird beim starten von Windows immer automatisch mit gestartet. Hab auch schon Step 7 deinstalliert das Programm "pniopcac.exe" bleibt installiert.
Vielleicht kennt ja von euch jemand ne Lösung dazu der Support konnte mir leider noch nicht helfen.


----------



## JesperMP (20 September 2011)

Das Datei sollte hier zu finden sein:
%PROGRAMFILES%\SIEMENS\SIMATIC.NET\SimNetCom\PNIOPCAC.exe

Ist Bestandteil von Simatic Net und nicht STEP7. 

Hast du ein IE-Algemein in den Stationen Konfigurator auf dein PC ?
Vielleicht hat es mit dies zu tun (von Simatic Net LiesMich):
"*Fehler beim Einfügen einer „IE_Allgemein“-Baugruppe*
Wenn Sie im Komponenten-Konfigurator im Register „Komponenten“ eine Komponente vom Typ „IE_Allegemein“ hinzufügen, kann es zu einem Fehler im internen Programm „pniopcac.exe“ kommen (Ereignisanzeige -> Anwendung -> Doppelklick auf „Application Error“ -> „Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung pniopcac.exe ...“).
Dies hat keine negative Auswirkung auf die Funktion der Baugruppe, es sei denn, sie wird als PROFINET IO-Controller verwendet. Laden Sie in diesem Fall eine PROFINET IO-Projektierung. Der Fehler tritt dann nicht mehr auf."


----------



## manyman25 (20 September 2011)

Wo ich die Datei finde wuste ich schon hab die auch von einem Rechner kopiert wo das Update ohne diese Meldungen (Probleme) funktioniert. 
Der Fehler tritt bei mir aber schon auf wenn ich Windows starte da hab ich noch nichts anderes angelegt oder geöffnet.


----------



## JesperMP (20 September 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Der Fehler tritt bei mir aber schon auf wenn ich Windows starte da hab ich noch nichts anderes angelegt oder geöffnet.


Ein in der Stationenkonfigurator angelegte IE Algemein, startet beim Windows start.
Stationenkonfigurator öffnen und alle Komponente löschen. Dann den PC aus- und ein-schalten.
Wenn das nicht hilft, dann probier Simatic Net zu deinstallieren.


----------



## manyman25 (20 September 2011)

Ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen was meinst du mit Stationskonfigurator? Meinst du damit die Hardwarekonfic oder meinst du die Netpro? Könntest du mir das bitte noch einmal näher erläutern.


----------



## JesperMP (20 September 2011)

Entweder gibt es eine kleine Ikon in Taskbar das aussieht wie eine kleine PC:





(englisch: Station Configuration editor, deutsch: Stationenkonfigurator)

oder du findest es in den Windows Start-Menü.


----------



## manyman25 (21 September 2011)

Ich hab eben mal nachgeschaut aber ich kann den Station Configuration Editor nicht finden weder in der Symbolleiste noch im Start Menü. Vielleicht taucht der Fehler bei mir immer auf weil das Programm nicht installiert ist.


----------



## JesperMP (21 September 2011)

Wie du geschrieben hast, wird pniopcac.exe auf irgendeiner grund zusammen mit SP1 mit installiert.
Selber habe ich nur 5.5 ohne SP1. Daher kann ich es nicht nachweisen.
Ich hatte gedacht das es eventuell mit eine ältere Simatic Net installation zu tun hatte, aber das scheint nicht zu sein.
Leider habe ich keine weitere Ideen.


----------



## manyman25 (21 September 2011)

Ich hab gerade mit Siemens telefoniert die haben mir Nahe gelegt meinen Rechner neu zu formatieren. Nur will ich das vermeiden sonst hab ich ne Woche nur damit zu tun. Der von Siemens hat mir auch gesagt das dieses Problem mit einer älteren Version von ProTool zu tun hat. 
Zur Zeit so wie ich Ihn verstanden habe kann ich weiter mit dem Problem leben und hoffen das es mich nicht beeinträchtigt oder halt Format C.


----------



## IBFS (21 September 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit Siemens telefoniert die haben mir Nahe gelegt meinen Rechner neu zu formatieren.



SIEMENS soll mal ihre Entwickler neu formatieren!


----------



## manyman25 (21 September 2011)

So nach einen Tag nerviger Installation und Fehlerbereinigung habe ich es geschafft mein System wieder auf dem alten Stand vor der Installation des Updates zu bringen. So musste ich wenigstens nicht alles neu installieren. Und SP1 ist für mich erstmal gestorben bis ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe ...allso nie.


----------



## Metty (22 September 2011)

Hallo,

hab die gleiche Fehlermeldung nach Installation von SP1 auf 5.5. 
Trat schon während der installation auf. Jetzt bei jedem Start von Windows. 

Hab das ein oder andere schon probiert, aktuell eine Reperatur der SP1 Installation. Bis jetzt kein Erfolg.

Werd mich auch an die Siemens Hotline wenden, denke mal das dieses Problem in den nächsten Tagen noch viele andere haben werden....

Gruß

Update: 
Fehlermeldung ist verschwunden... Hab nix weiter gemacht als das Programm weiter normal genutzt. 
Nach den letzten Neu-Starts des Systems ist die Meldung bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetaucht, die betroffene .exe läuft mit rund 48MB in den Prozessen im Task-Manager. SP1 läuft jetzt soweit stabil


----------



## HarryH (8 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Habe das  "Problem" dadurch behoben, das die Datei  "C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC.NET\SimNetCom\ pniopcac.exe" umbenannt  habe in z.B. "pniopcac.exeX". Dann kann die Datei beim Systemstart nicht  mehr geladen werden und es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.   

Gruß HarryH


----------



## manyman25 (19 November 2011)

Hallo,

ist ne gute Idee Harry werd ich mal versuchen hab das gleiche Problem jetzt auch bei einem Kollegen. Und Siemens meint nur das es mit dem nächsten Update von Step 7 weg wäre naja glaub erst drann wenn es so ist.

Gruß Many


----------



## DJMetro (8 Dezember 2011)

Moin,
gibts schon was neues zu dem Thema? Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem und kann scheinbar durch das Problem auch keine Ethernetteilnehmer mehr finden, sowohl über Step7 als auch PST4.0

Andi


----------



## JesperMP (8 Dezember 2011)

Bis die nächste SP kommt, kannst du vielleicht HarryH's verfahren probieren ?


----------



## Donni (2 Februar 2012)

Seit SP1 hatte ich auch das Problem. Auch SP2 brachte keine Verbesserung, da kam beim USB Prommer noch ein Bluescreen hinzu. Durch das umbennen der exe kam nur eine andere Meldung hinzu und Step7 konnte keine Ethernetteilnehmer finden.

Ich hatte dann das PST v4.1 installiert, welches auch die Simatic Devices Drivers mit sich bringt.

Dann etwas hier rumgespielt: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\DDA10CCC45A36D11298A000A42B5A36C\InstallProperties

Danach das PST wieder deinstalliert und die Simatic Devices Drivers hat er dann gleich mit entfernt.
Dann im PST Quellverzeichnis die Simatic Devices Drivers mit denen aus v5.5 ohne SP ersetzt und wieder installiert.
Seit dem keine Probleme mehr. Geht wohl nur für XP 32bit, da ich keine älteren S7DD für Win7 finden konnte.

Ursache scheint bei mir die Intel Netzwerkkarte zu sein, sobald diese eine Verbindung hatte kam der Assert.


----------

